# V.s



## cincy boy (Apr 25, 2005)

Is a 400 watt MH Argosun or a 400 watt MH Sunmaster (warm) WHICH IS BETTER


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 26, 2005)

I would go with the Argosun. They seem to have a higher quality. I'm using the Agromax and they are wonderfull. 100% better growth from last grow to this grow compaired to Normal MH or HPS. Last grow I had 2 Sunmaster bulbs and both had bad lighting elements. Both burnt out in a month or so from the purchase date.


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 26, 2005)

thanx man


----------

